# S,C and P is Back in "New Posts"?



## John the Monkey (8 Jun 2016)

As the title really.

As I tend to use the forum mostly from the New Posts page, I'd filtered S,C and P (and Commuting, for that matter, which is back in New Posts as well) so as to not click on an interesting looking title and find myself embroiled in non-frivolous discussions.

Any chance that the forum filtering functionality will return..?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2016)

The filter is still working for me. Are your choices still checked in John the Monkey (above, right)/Ignore Nodes?


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Jun 2016)

Thanks Colin - not sure why they were unchecked (the only change I've made recently is trying out the "Dark" theme for a bit). I've checked those boxes and 'chat is back to normal for me again


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jun 2016)

Still working for me


----------

